# What do I include in an email to breeders?



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Before contacting the breeders I'd think for awhile about why you're looking for a pup, what kind of a home you're going to be providing, what activities you're planning to participate in with the dog and what kind of training you'll be providing. As you look at breeders, try to identify ones that match your situation. Familiarize yourself with the information that's available on the breeder through their website or otherwise. Then you can craft a communication that summarizes what you''re looking for and asks if the breeder expects to have any puppies that would be suitable for you. Hopefully you're opening a further dialogue with the breeder.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome 

Give background information on yourself, the research you've done to make sure you're ready for a puppy and to show that you truly understand the time, effort and daily training and exercise that go into the first 2 or 3 years of owning a Golden. (They are a lot more work than the average puppy and the majority of first time owners - myself included - really don't understand how time consuming it is to do the job correctly.)

It doesn't have to be a book, but give information that will set you apart. Reputable breeders are inundated with puppy requests and you want to set yourself apart and show why you would be a dream home for one of the breeder's very loved and precious puppies. Talk about your plans for your dog, what kind of training you're interested in doing etc.

Let them know that you understand that buying a puppy isn't like walking into Walmart and picking out a coffee maker and taking it home. Good breeders put a TON of time and effort into planning and raising a couple litters a year, let them know you are looking for a good breeder and willing to wait for a puppy. Discussing the life you plan for your dog will let them know if you are a good fit for one of their dogs. Good, reputable people will generally have a lot of great contacts in the region and can refer you to someone they feel good about if they don't have puppies planned. Read the websites carefully so that you don't ask questions that are covered already on their site. Do not make a big deal out of price, obviously we all have budgets, but the average breeder most likely wants to hear more from you than "hi, how much?"

You can use the search feature at the top of the page and do a search for "reputable breeders Ohio" or "Pennsylvania" etc. and it will bring up all previous threads on the subject. Start there and be open to traveling for your puppy, it will make it easier to bring one home on your preferred time frame if you are as flexible as possible.

When you find potential litters, ask the breeder about clearances and you can share the registered names of the parents here and ask for assistance verifying those clearances if you'd like. Some experienced folks here who are generous with their time in helping you navigate the process if you'd like.

Good for you on doing your homework, it's a 12 year commitment and nothing to rush into, this is definitely one of those things in life that you will get out of it what you put in. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We had a buyer from Mississippi for one of our puppies. My co-breeder, who actually owned the litter, gave me the option of whether or not I wanted the puppy to go that far. At first it was very hard to think of him being that far, we had bonded so much with him. He wrote me the most beautiful litter. He had recently lost his 12 year old golden who he bought from my breeder. Told me about the love he had for that dog. Told me about the life that the puppy they wanted would have, weekends at the ocean, and summers on acres of land in the mountains. Told me about his profession and his children. That he was willing to fly all the way here, only to turn around and fly all the way back. He won my heart over. My 14 year old did not want the puppy going that far either, after she read the letter, she said, "yes, mom, he can have him."


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I hate to get inquiries that are written in list format- questions that the inquirer has found on the internet- 
fwiw... I don't mind questions, naturally, but just dislike that the inquirer hasn't come up with their own questions but instead has a long list found on some site... 
I'm more interested in knowing the person's concerns rather than concerns a 'how to get a pet' site has come up with.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

You have been given excellent advice. I would add that you want to be honest with yourself and with the breeders when communicating. Contact each of the various golden retriever clubs. I know there is one in Toledo, Cleveland, Columbus and Cincinnati and obtain the names of their "puppy person". These people are familiar with who is expecting or planning litters and they will steer you to great contacts.
When I was in puppy search mode, I made several connections with some wonderful breeders that didn't pan out at the time due to failed breedings or extremely small litters, but they all have kept in contact on a regular basis to see if I had found a puppy.


----------



## Caledonian Isles (Apr 16, 2017)

I am the least expert person in this forum, being very new myself and in "waiting to pick up" mode for our first puppy. That being said, for what it's worth, I was very careful in the breeders I contacted-- I gathered a ton of information here and and on the K9data and OFA sites before I emailed anybody. My intro email said hello, I've heard such and such great things about your breeding program and would like to introduce myself. I told them a little bit about my career, my family, where we lived as it relates to good dog ownership, type of home, neighborhood, what kind of lifestyle /activities we are into, etc. I gave them a little background on why we were specifically pursuing a golden puppy at this time and what we would do with him. I did not mention color preference or ask about price because I don't put color at the top of my list of preferences at all and I figured out from this forum what well bred puppies would likely cost and figured out that I could afford x,y,z price and could talk about that much later with the breeder. I let them know I understand folks are busy and would love to hear about their breeding plans at their convenience. 

I will say, I had the best conversations with the few breeders who ended up responding. They were all extremely professional and spent tons of time educating me about the breed, even when it became clear we weren't going to match up to any of their litters for one reason or another. And, it turns out that every breeder who contacted me back did so because they felt connected to something about us--either our jobs or backgrounds, etc. Which for me is the ideal outcome--I don't want to just go pick up a puppy and pay my $$. I'm in it for the long haul and value the opportunity to have a strong relationship with my pup's breeder. That's just me and at the end of the day, it's about being as honest as possible about you and your lifestyle so you end up with the perfect puppy (or so I think, because again, I'm extremely new to this!!) Good luck!


----------



## TennillA (Jun 4, 2017)

TennillA said:


> Hello, I've been lurking for a while now and am starting my search for a puppy. This will be my first dog ever and I am wondering what do I say in emails to breeders? Also, if anyone in Ohio can recommend breeders I should definitely try to get in touch with I would really appreciate it. There's so much to look at and it's all so overwhelming. Thank you.


Thank you everyone for your advice. I have been in contact with several breeders including a lovely phone conversation with my first choice. Now a slight panic has set in because it has suddenly become so real but I'm very excited and hopefully this will work out with me bringing home a baby in the future.


----------

